# Felt Like Sharing....



## The Fantastical (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 4, 2016)

Very nice! What kinda brushes do you use?


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 4, 2016)

Ptolemy said:


> Very nice! What kinda brushes do you use?




A collection... the ones I use the most are graphites, charcoals, watercolours, hair textures, airbushes, glows, speckles, water blends, dry blends, finger smudge blends, sponges blends, oils, pastels, oil and pastel blends, inks and pens (a range there of).  Most of my work is a long mixture of brushes and not sure one medium or another. The Hare is the rare one where I used just two brushes for it. I used two Spray Can brushes for it, one for the Hare and the other for the snow.


----------



## PiP (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow! While they are all good the top picture of the cat is amazing. The detail... the fur makes me want to reach out and touch it!


----------



## escorial (Dec 4, 2016)

some fine work there....cool


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you so much! It took me a while to find digital art but now that I have I feel that I have finally found my style of art.


----------



## escorial (Dec 4, 2016)

The Fantastical said:


> Thank you so much! It took me a while to find digital art but now that I have I feel that I have finally found my style of art.



you found it.....that is brilliant...your work has a personality and you use the word feel to describe your style... it's obvious to me you feel what you create...


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 4, 2016)

escorial said:


> you found it.....that is brilliant...your work has a personality and you use the word feel to describe your style... it's obvious to me you feel what you create...



Art is all about "Feel". It is an expression of a feeling in a moment, just like writing is or photography. It is all about the "Feel", the "Story" of the moment captured. Written stories paint the scene in your minds eye, art paints it on some form of a canvas (digital or otherwise), photography paints it with light but what we remember about all good art, books, photographs is the feeling behind it.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 4, 2016)

Beautiful! Like PiP, I especially love that cat! The perspective, the expression and that eye, just fabulous!


----------



## TKent (Dec 4, 2016)

Superb!!  So these are digital? Wow, they really are gorgeous.


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 4, 2016)

TKent said:


> Superb!!  So these are digital? Wow, they really are gorgeous.



Thank you! Yes they are digital... I remembered earlier that I had forgotten to mention that... I need to edit my first post.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 6, 2016)

Sooo unique, and creative... love your style..  I can see these as illustrations in a children's book...


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 6, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Sooo unique, and creative... love your style..  I can see these as illustrations in a children's book...



Thank you...  I have never thought about doing illustrations, it is a unique skill, being able to tell the story that the author wants. Telling the story YOU want is so much easier! lol


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 6, 2016)

\\/How fortunate for you! You have the skill to do both...


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 6, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> \\/How fortunate for you! You have the skill to do both...



lol!! Never thought of that!!


----------



## PepperShaker (Dec 10, 2016)

Beautiful  I like the minimalism of it, your talent is superb


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 10, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey there TheFantastical!

I like your stuff. Your style is awesome!

Thanks for sharing! : D


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 10, 2016)

danielstj said:


> Hey there TheFantastical!
> 
> I like your stuff. Your style is awesome!
> 
> Thanks for sharing! : D




Thank you! It has wonderful to have has so many people like my art. Especially after all the long years of trail and error to find my style and medium.  To know that I have finally found the right recipe is great!


----------



## sigmadog (Dec 29, 2016)

The Fantastical said:


> A collection... the ones I use the most are graphites, charcoals, watercolours, hair textures, airbushes, glows, speckles, water blends, dry blends, finger smudge blends, sponges blends, oils, pastels, oil and pastel blends, inks and pens (a range there of).  Most of my work is a long mixture of brushes and not sure one medium or another. The Hare is the rare one where I used just two brushes for it. I used two Spray Can brushes for it, one for the Hare and the other for the snow.



Very cool!

Do you use Corel Painter? That's the program I use for most of my digital art (other than Illustrator).


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 29, 2016)

sigmadog said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Do you use Corel Painter? That's the program I use for most of my digital art (other than Illustrator).



Nooo.... I have heard good things about Corel Painter but have never made the move. I use a small program called MyPaint. It is a lovely program originally designed by an artist, who made it to work especially with art tablets, it has a very simple interface (which I looove) that is just brushes and canvas.

I also use GIMP for those things that MyPaint doesn't do...


----------



## ArtBlinked (Mar 4, 2017)

That cat is gorgeous! I love the detail put into the eye with the shine along the edge. Very, very nicely done.


----------



## The Fantastical (Mar 4, 2017)

Thank you


----------

